# Negative Erfahrung mit Alternate.de Reklamation



## Blackdragon075 (19. Juni 2015)

Liebe Community,

ich habe mich heute erst registriert und weiss nicht wo ich den Beitrag posten sollte also bitte ich darum ihn in die richtige Kategorie zu setzen.

Ich habe im Februar 2013 meinen Rechner ein wenig aufgerüstet und die Hardware bei Alternate bestellt. Die Bestellung bestand unter anderem aus einem Gigabyte GA_Z68AP-D3 (Motherboard) für 87,90. Mit dem Versand gab es keine Probleme  als ich jedoch die Teile eingebaut hatte stiess ich schon auf das erste Problem: Ich bekam beim booten einen Bluescreen schon vor dem Ladevorgang des Betriebssystems. Ich habe Alternate direkt kontaktiert. Das Motherboard benötigte noch ein Update also wieder zurück zu Alternate. Das Motherboard kam nach ein paar Tagen wieder zurück und alles war okay. Dann, Ende letzten Jahres hab ich Abends meinen Rechner normal heruntergefahren und am nächsten morgen war er komplett Tot als ich versuchte ihn zu starten. Also ging das Motherboard nochmals zu Alternate, kam am 05.01.2015 an und seit dem nicht wieder. Am 21.01.2015 kam die Email über eine Gutschrift nach Abzug des Gebrauchsvorteils von 31,79€ da die Ware weder zeitnah repariert noch ausgetauscht werden konnte. Diese Gutschrift lehnte ich ab und habe eine Frist von 5 Tagen gesetzt um mir weitere Informationen zuzuschicken. Desweiteren habe ich auf den §439 des BGB verwiesen (BGB - Einzelnorm).  Keine Antwort. Am 26.01.2015 habe ich dann wieder eine Email an Alternate geschrieben in der ich nochmals eine Frist jetzt bis zum 17.02.2015 gesetzt habe um mir mein repariertes Motherboard, ein vergleichbares Objekt oder die gesamte Summe des Motherboards zu erstatten oder es werde an meinen Rechtsanwalt weitergeleitet werden. Pünktlich am 17.02.2015 kam die Antwort von Alternate aber nur um mich darauf hinzuweisen das ich weder Anspruch auf eine Garantieleistung noch Gewährleistung seitens Alternate habe. Mit dieser Email wurde mir das alles zu bunt und ich habe meinen Rechtsanwalt benachrichtigt.  Ich habe zurzeit die restlichen Unterlagen nicht zur Hand aber das Ende des Liedes ist das weder Alternate noch (laut Angaben von Alternate) der Hersteller sich bereit erklären mir irgend etwas zu erstatten. Also habe ich etwas im Internet recherchiert und auf der Webseite von Gigabyte entdeckt das diese auf alle Produkte 2 Jahre Garantie geben. Als ich mein Motherboard zu Alternate geschickt hab lag ich noch in der Garantie^^ mittlerweile schon lang nicht mehr. Ich muss mal abwarten was jetzt noch kommt, ob überhaupt noch was kommt und dann weiter entscheiden. An dieser Stelle will ich nurnoch erwähnen das ich NICHTS mehr bei Alternate bestelle und diesen Onlineshop komplett boykottiere. Genug getippt für den Moment...

MfG
Blackdragon075


----------



## Xcravier (19. Juni 2015)

Falls noch die Geschichte irgendwann nochmal weitergeht, würde es mich auf jedenfall interessieren wie es ausgegangen ist.


----------



## DaBlackSheep (19. Juni 2015)

Hast du direkt Kontakt mit Alternate aufgenommen oder hattest du vorher auch Gigabyte selbst kontaktiert?


----------



## drstoecker (19. Juni 2015)

Also ich hatte im Dezember ein Board dort gekauft was aber beim Einbau defekt war.Der Fehler wurde schnell vom Techniker gefunden. Irgendwie ist was am onboard USB durchgeschmort.  Dort habe ich aber nix angeschlossen und nebenbei besitze ich auch kein USB 2.0 onboardgerät. Alternate hatte es dann umgetauscht da es gerade mal ein oder 2tage alt war. Ja das mit diesem scheiss Zeitwert machen mittlerweile viele so.welcher Fehler wurde diagnostiziert?


----------



## Blackdragon075 (19. Juni 2015)

Da ich noch Garantie hatte hab ich mich nur mit Alternate in Verbindung gesetzt.


----------



## Blackdragon075 (19. Juni 2015)

Gar kein Fehler. Alternate hat es direkt an Gigabyte weitergeschickt da sie den Fehler nicht finden konnten und mir hat keiner Bescheid gesagt was defekt sein könnte


----------



## Decrypter (19. Juni 2015)

Blackdragon075 schrieb:


> Da ich noch Garantie hatte hab ich mich nur mit Alternate in Verbindung gesetzt.



Du kennst aber schon den Unterschied zwischen Garantie und Gewährleistung ?

Die gesetzliche Gewährleistung beträgt in DE in der Regel 24 Monate und kann auch nicht vertraglich ausgeschlossen werden. Bei Gebrauchtware kann per AGB die Gewährleistung auch auf 12 Monate beschränkt werden.
Gewährleistung bedeutet dabei, dass *der Verkäufer dafür einsteht, dass die verkaufte Sache frei von Sach- und Rechtsmängeln ist*.  Daher haftet der Verkäufer für alle Mängel, die schon zum Zeitpunkt des  Verkaufs bestanden haben – auch für solche Mängel, die erst später  bemerkbar werden. Zu Beachten ist auch, das nach 6 Monaten bei der Gewährleistung die Beweislastumkehr erfolgt. Soll heißen, das der Kunde dem Händler dann beweisen muß, das der Sachmangel schon bei Verkauf der Ware vorlag. Innerhalb der ersten 6 Monate ist das nicht der Fall. Bei der Gewährleistung ist auch immer der Händler (hier also Alternate) der Ansprechpartner. Nach Ablauf der gesetzlichen Gewährleistung ist der Händler aus der Sache raus.

Die Garantie hingegen ist im Gegensatz der gesetzlichen Gewährleistung eine freiwillig oder frei gestaltbare Dienstleistung eines Händlers oder Herstellers. Die Garantiezusage bezieht sich zumeist auf die *Funktionsfähigkeit bestimmter Teile (oder des gesamten Geräts) über einen bestimmten Zeitraum*.  Bei einer Garantie spielt der Zustand der Ware zum Zeitpunkt der  Übergabe an den Kunden keine Rolle, da ja die Funktionsfähigkeit für den  Zeitraum garantiert wird. Eine Garantiezusage darf die gesetzliche Gewährleistung (24 Monate) in  keinem Fall verringern oder ersetzen, sondern findet immer nur neben der  bzw. zusätzlich zur gesetzlichen Gewährleistung Anwendung. Bei der Garantie ist in aller Regel auch immer der Hersteller der Ansprechpartner.

Gewährleistung fällt in deinem Fall auch raus, da du dann Alternate nachweisen müßtest, das der Fehler, aufgrund dessen das Board seinen Dienst Ende letzten Jahres versagt hat, schon zum Zeitpunkt des Kaufes bestand. Das dürfte mit Sicherheit ziemlich schwer werden. Also hat Alternate das Board weiter zum Hersteller, also Gigabyte geschickt. Und Gigabyte hat dann festgestellt, das eine Reparatur im Rahmen der Garantie nicht wirtschaftlich ist.



> Am 21.01.2015 kam die Email über eine Gutschrift nach Abzug des  Gebrauchsvorteils von 31,79€ da die Ware weder zeitnah repariert noch  ausgetauscht werden konnte. Diese Gutschrift lehnte ich ab und habe eine  Frist von 5 Tagen gesetzt um mir weitere Informationen zuzuschicken.



Ich weiß jetzt nicht, wo dein Problem liegt. Altrnate hat dir im Rahmen der Herstellergarantie eine Gutschrift angeboten. Nach Abzug des Gebrauchtvorteiles. Das ist auch rechtlich völlig in Ordnung. Du hast innerhalb der Garantiezeit keinen Anspruch auf ein neuwertiges Ersatzboard. Gigabyte hat hier eine anteilige Gutschrift im Rahmen der freiwilligen Hersteller Garantie gewährt. Und diese hast du abgelehnt. Anspruch auf einen neues Board hättest du nur gehabt, wenn dieses innerhalb der ersten 6 Monate nach Kauf defekt gegangen wäre. Nach diesen 6 Monaten hättest du im Rahmen der Beweislastumkehr sogar nachweisen müssen, das eben dieser Defekt schon zum Kaufzeitpunkt vorlag. Würde Gigabyte innerhalb der Garantiezeit ein neues Board zukommen lassen, so wäre das auch nur auf freiwilliger Basis von Gigabyte. Sie sind jedoch nicht dazu verpflichtet !


----------



## Rezam (19. Juni 2015)

Sie haben dir im Prinzip ja sogar, trotz gebraucht, eine Gutschrift angeboten. Das hatte ich auch schon das mein ehemaliges Produkt nicht mehr lieferbar war. Ergo Gutschrift gepackt, etwas draufgelegt und aktuelles bestellt. Im ersten Jahr hast du seitens Alternate 1 Jahr Garantie, im 2ten Jahr Gewährleistung. Das heißt du musst beweisen, das der Fehler nicht durch dich entstanden ist. Also ist es recht kulant was Alt. angeboten hat. Wenn Gigabyte 2 Jahre Garantie gibt, solltest dich auch direkt an die wenden :/ .

Eigene Erfahrung:
Ich hatte mal ne Tastatur bestellt an der die Kommataste am Ziffernblock nicht ging. Wurde getauscht. Die Austauschtastatur ging leider direkt und offensichtlich auseinander (Ober- und Unterteil). Wurde wieder anstandslos ausgetauscht.

Schau mal aus Alternate seiner Sicht den Fall an und stell dir vor du bist der Bearbeiter oder Chef. Würde dir es gefallen, wenn du Kulanz anbietest, eine Anwaltsandrohung bekommst? Sicher nicht.
Zumal du seit heute Mitglied bist... Flamen ist immer einfach, aber für sowas musst dich nicht in ein Forum anmelden. Sry für die direkten Worte, aber ich habe seit 10 Jahren direkten Kundenkontakt und durfte so manchenes kurioses erleben.
Mfg


----------



## JoM79 (20. Juni 2015)

Dein Board geht nach fast 2 Jahren kaputt und du erwartest allen Ernstes den vollen Kaufpreis zurück?
Ich sehe da jetzt keinen Fehler seitens Alternate, die haben ja schliesslich ne eigen Rechtsabteilung für solche Fälle.
Da wird es dann so gehandhabt, wie es der Gesetzgeber vorgibt.


----------



## chaotium (20. Juni 2015)

Moin

Das mit dem Bluescreen kam mir bekannt vor, hatte vor Jahren auch ein Gigabyte Board, und ließ sich eines Tages nur noch spontan Starten.
Bin aber nicht zum Händler sondern hab gleich den Kontakt zu Gigabyte hergestellt. 
Hab die sachlage erklärt, hab dann darauf hin das Board mit der Rechnung an Gigabyte geschickt. Noch in der gleichen woche bekamm ich ein neues Board mit neuer Revision!

Probiers doch mal auf den weg


----------

